# Help over clocking a Q8200 On a ECS MCP73PVT-PM



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

*Help over clocking a Q8200*

Hey I have never overclocked anything before and I would like to know how to over clock my Q8200 

This is the pc i bought and it includes specs of the motherboard.

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_denver11&ppn=PB80146101


Also I out in a 650 corsair watts psu and a 4870 1 Gb If that is required for anything. lol

Thanks


----------



## SecondSight (Mar 28, 2008)

? bump


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The problem is that the computer is an OEM built machine. They license the bios from
one of the big bios makers and customize that bios for their own purposes. 
Unfortunately, they take out all the overclocking options. Software overclocking isn't 
a very good idea, always best done in the bios.


----------

